# Manual trans swap



## doctorJ (Mar 27, 2008)

I have recently purchased a 2000 nissan maxima GLE with 130k miles for a little over 6 grand. I would have invested in a 5 or 6 speed, but i liked the leather and premium sound of the GLE.(The only one I could find for that price range)I would like to know how difficult putting a 5 speed tranny from an SE or different maxima would be, where i could find one, and a estimated cost. Im new to nissans, and FF cars.


----------



## goodsk8 (May 1, 2008)

*Manual conversion.*

I have a 03 sti maxima auto and want to slam a 6 speed manual in it and was wondering how i would go about it!?


----------



## uglyoffroader (May 4, 2008)

First the ECU is different as well as the wiring harness.
Paul


----------



## goodsk8 (May 1, 2008)

*Reply*

so is that a no is not possible or that it will just cost alot? and i emailed nissan new zealand and they said the model i have never came out in manual so its not possible but are you able to put a skyline 6 speed gear box in or somthing?
Thanks for your help
james


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Skyline isn't even close to fitting. :lol:

For the OP's A33... RS5F50A or RS5F50V from the A32 or A33 would fit, there's a few swap threads over on .org about it. It's fairly involved though, and if you have to pay someone to do it it's not exactly cheap due to the amount of labor involved.

For an A33B, either the 5-speed from the A32/A33 or 6-speed from the A33B fits, but I'm not sure what you have to fool as far as the CAN electronics goes... it's enough of a pain in the *ss I'm not sure who's done it.


----------

